# Cannondale Bad Boy Solo Ultra Lefty nun auf Ebay



## Tokyorider (19. August 2009)

So,

hab mein Cannondale Bad Boy Solo Ultra mit der Fatty/Lefty nun doch auf Ebay gestellt.

Also wer Interesse hat^^

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Bad-B...äder?hash=item3ef7c4a464&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

greez


----------

